# First Time to Aruba



## gnipgnop (Jul 22, 2009)

We are leaving next month for our first visit to Aruba.  I have so many questions I hardly know where to begin.......
well, lets start here:
1.  Is there anything we need to know about going through customs?  We have our passports and were in Maxico a couple of years ago.  Anything different we should be prepared for in Aruba?
2.  Are taxi's easily available at the airport or are there other means of transportation to our resort that might be better to use?
3.  Credit card or cash? (Travelers checks?) 

For now that is enough but if you can think of anything we should be aware of please let me know.  As always, thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jul 22, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> We are leaving next month for our first visit to Aruba.  I have so many questions I hardly know where to begin.......
> well, lets start here:
> 1.  Is there anything we need to know about going through customs?  We have our passports and were in Maxico a couple of years ago.  Anything different we should be prepared for in Aruba?
> 2.  Are taxi's easily available at the airport or are there other means of transportation to our resort that might be better to use?
> ...


It's been a couple years since I've been to Aruba, so if anything has changed, it will be corrected by a fellow TUGGER.  So here goes...

1.  I found going through customs was pretty painless, though you may have to wait in line a bit.  On your return, we went through US customs in Aruba, so we did not have to go through customs in the states.  I assume you can still do that, but we needed to be at the airport 3-4 hours before our departure flight.

2.  Plenty of taxis at the airport.  Fares are set by the gov't and are by zone.
Within the same zone was $10, into the next zone was $20, and if you went two zones it was $30 (only three zones).  Buses around the hotel area were also plentiful and pretty cheap as well.  We did not rent a car and had no problems.  If you need a car for a day trip, then you can probably get one at your hotel.

3.  Cash (US Dollars) or credit card works equally well.

Be sure to take the Jolly Pirate (or Jolly Roger) sunset cruise.

One other thing...don't forget the sunscreen.  Aruba can be a bit breezy and thus you may not feel the hot sun, but it is still there.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 22, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> We are leaving next month for our first visit to Aruba.  I have so many questions I hardly know where to begin.......
> well, lets start here:
> 1.  Is there anything we need to know about going through customs?  We have our passports and were in Maxico a couple of years ago.  Anything different we should be prepared for in Aruba?
> 2.  Are taxi's easily available at the airport or are there other means of transportation to our resort that might be better to use?
> ...



We recently got back from Aruba.  It was our first time also.  I had asked a lot of questions prior to going.  It turned out to be fairly easy.  We rented a car rather than used taxis.  However, we saw taxis everywhere.  Did not look like there would be any issues getting one.

Customs was fairly painless.  All they really did on arrival was stamp our passports.  They did not ask any questions.  There were a bunch of lines going into several customs counters.  So, our wait was not long.  It was more of any issue coming back home.  First, you go to the ticket counter to check your luggage and get your boarding passes.  Then you go through Aruban security (which is just like going through US security).  Then, you have to get your luggage and go through US customs (where they do ask some questions).  Then you check you luggage again.  Then, you go through US security.  Finally, you go to your gate.  Three hours was more than enough time for us.

They take American money everywhere.  Cash registers in stores usually display the exchange rate and US costs.  You don't need to worry about exchanging money at all.  Most places take credit cards also.

They drive on the right side of the road; so, if you rent a car, you will have no issues driving.  I experienced some impatient drivers there.  They seem to like to go fast.  But, others do not mention this.  Rental cars are a little beat-up compared to those you might expect to rent in the US.  Gasoline is expensive.

Electricity is the same as in US.  No need for a converter.  

Everyone seems to speak English; so, there is no language barrier.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 22, 2009)

We ended up renting a cellphone as our AT&T didn't work there. Better check out your possibilities.  Aruba is about as close an island to the America way as you can get in the Carribean. The island is easy to drive (not like others) and alot to see 'on the other side'.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 22, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> We ended up renting a cellphone as our AT&T didn't work there. Better check out your possibilities.  Aruba is about as close an island to the America way as you can get in the Carribean. The island is easy to drive (not like others) and alot to see 'on the other side'.



I've seen other postings about cell phones not working there.  Neither my wife nor I had any issues with our AT&T cell phones.  We connected with one of the local cell phone companies in Aruba. It was international roaming, but we were able to make and receive calls.

We took the all day Jeep tour from ABCtours.  You get to see the whole island, but you get bounced around pretty good.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jul 22, 2009)

We took a taxi to and from the airport and used the bus system for the two weeks between. Did rent a Jeep one day to tour the island, visit the caves, drove to one of their 'peaks', etc.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 23, 2009)

Most US credit card companies are now charging 3% for all transactions in Aruba EVEN IF THEY ARE IN US DOLLARS!!!
We were exempt for a while but now they are charging on for instance:  Citibank, Chase, Bank of America, etc.  I heard someone say Capitol One is not but I don't know that for sure.  We use credit cards for mileage purposes and I have switched to American Express for all transactions as you can then transfer them into miles.  If they don't take AMEX we pay cash.  Linda

Websites to check out for first timers (I've been coming here - I'm in Aruba now - for 15 years and I use these websites daily - after TUG of course  www.aruba-bb.com
and www.aruba.com.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jul 23, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> Most US credit card companies are now charging 3% for all transactions in Aruba EVEN IF THEY ARE IN US DOLLARS!!!



Check your local bank.  They only charged 1% for transactions using their VISA Check card.  I just made sure I had sufficient funds in my checking account.


----------



## jaym (Jul 23, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> We are leaving next month for our first visit to Aruba.  I have so many questions I hardly know where to begin.......but if you can think of anything we should be aware of please let me know.  As always, thanks so much for all your help.



Where are you staying on the island?
We also made our first trip to Aruba, in early July. I'm confident you will receive excellent advice and comments here on TUG regarding travel to Aruba....many TUGers know this island well!

From my initial Aruba experience, and in the spirit of giving back, here are few thoughts I hope you may find helpful.
First, I thought the Surf Club was a quality resort with a very good staff. Albeit, a bit crowded at times, our experiences at the resort were great and I thought the resort personnel tried very hard to please their guests. After all, this is quite a large facility, staff needs to cover a lot of ground. 
I did witness a few MSU guests (American guests...) acting a bit rude and impatient toward the Marriott staff. Really uncalled for behavior by a few "spoiled" visitors.  
We opted to rent cell phones while there from Aruba Discount Cell for $30. per phone, Basic Plan. Rented from very polite and professional woman, Trees. No problems at all. Nokia phones had basic featues but that's what I expected. I would definitely rent from this company again, next visit.
http://www.arubadiscountcell.com/cellularphoneprices.html

 Some shops did not want to accept our Amex Travelers Checks so we used our Visa Travel Debit Card purchased through AAA or just dollars (until we ran out). If I was unsure, such as a couple of times at the supermarkets, I asked them to confirm charge was quoted in U.S. dollar terms, not florin. As mentioned, we were charged an FX fee, 3%, on our transactions by the bank. Also, if you use one, keep a log or some notes of your purchases as cash spent is instantly withdrawn but transaction record seemed to lag a couple of days so it can get confusing to reconcile. 
 I unfortunately decided to rent a car for a few days from EconoRental (not Economy) and I would not use them again. The vehicle, a 2003 Toyota Matrix, was in poor condition, beat up. I would classify it as a P.O.S., not capable of passing a state inspection here in the U.S.   Went out to Surf Club lot on last day and discovered that the RF tire had a slow leak, the "emergency" number provided was unreachable, finally got someone at the airport, mechanic sent to "evaluate" the tire condition. They eventually replaced it but it took a few hours to get this resolved and we were unable to keep our last day plans. Beware of this rental agency.
Lastly, your time there will fly, unless you aren't having fun, so make the most of it.....have an awesome trip.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 23, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> Most US credit card companies are now charging 3% for all transactions in Aruba EVEN IF THEY ARE IN US DOLLARS!!!
> We were exempt for a while but now they are charging on for instance:  Citibank, Chase, Bank of America, etc.  I heard someone say Capitol One is not but I don't know that for sure.  We use credit cards for mileage purposes and I have switched to American Express for all transactions as you can then transfer them into miles.  If they don't take AMEX we pay cash.



I have one of my credit cards through my credit union.  That is the card we used in Aruba.  We were not charged any transaction fee.  I just checked the online statement against my receipts.


----------



## tombo (Jul 23, 2009)

I recommend that your rent from tropic car rental. They have a 5 day compact rental for $145 deal. It is a toyota yaris, older car, but everything works fine. We Had drinks on the plane and got a cab from the airport so we didn't have to worry about driving after drinking and so we didn't have to look for our motel on our first trip to the Island.  We explore our resort and neighboring resorts the first 2 days on foot while relaxing in the ocean and pool. My 3rd day on the Island Tropic delivered our car to me. We met in the lobby of my hotel, signed paperwork, told him what time i would be at the airport to depart, and he was gone. After 5 great days of touring the Island we went to the airport to catch our plane in the car. We were unloading our luggage at 1:30 (the agreed upon time) and the Tropic rep walked up and said how was everything. I said fine. He got the keys and was gone. We rolled our luggage into the terminal. When I go back to Aruba I will rent from Tropic again.

http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com/


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 23, 2009)

We were there at Casa Del Mar several years ago--just loved the location. We rented a car, and IMO, that's the only way to go.  It really isn't that difficult to get around.  Don't remember the customs situation, so it musn't have been that bad (at least getting there).


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 24, 2009)

There are three of us going the first part of September to the Surf Club, what would the taxi charge be from the airport?   Are the taxi big enough to handle our luggage?


----------



## JenC (Jul 25, 2009)

We just got back from a trip to Aruba - we stayed at the Ocean Club, which is right next door to the Surf Club.  Our cab ride from the airport was $28, I believe.  

While most of the cars in Aruba are smaller than what we are accustomed to in the U.S., they do have some taxi vans if you had a ton of luggage.  We had two adults, two kids (both in carseats), 3 big suitcases, a few carry-ons and a pretty big double stroller in our taxi - it was a bit tight, but it all fit!


----------



## UK Fan (Aug 7, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> There are three of us going the first part of September to the Surf Club, what would the taxi charge be from the airport?   Are the taxi big enough to handle our luggage?



I seem to remember the charge being about $25.  Have fun--Aruba is great!


----------

